# net/svnup



## bkouhi (Feb 28, 2013)

Hi all,

I just want to introduce a very useful utility named net/svnup. You can checkout FreeBSD source tree with this lightweight, dependency-free and BSD-licensed program instead of devel/subversion. To install net/svnup:

`# cd /usr/ports/net/svnup/ && make install clean`

Example (from manual page):
`# svnup -h svn0.us-west.freebsd.org -b base/stable/9 -l /usr/src`

It will be good if FreeBSD developers include this program in base system.
HTH


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 28, 2013)

Some suggestions and questions:

Two compatibility changes:

* It should create the local directory if not present, like svn does.
* It should take positional parameters for URL and local dir, making it compatible with svn checkout:
svnup https://svn0.us-west.freebsd.org/base/stable/9 /usr/src

* What protocol is used?  Can it use https?


----------



## bkouhi (Feb 28, 2013)

Good suggestions, I'll try to contact with developer and reach your suggestions to him. (Of course if you permit me).

As far as I know, it doesn't support https protocol. (I tried it before)

Another difference between original svn client and svnup is svnup doesn't use .svn directory. So please don't try it on an existing local copy that checked out with original svn client.


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 28, 2013)

Sorry, from the wording it appeared you were the developer.  You might direct them to this thread.


----------



## bkouhi (Feb 28, 2013)

Sure about that


----------



## kpa (Feb 28, 2013)

This port is written by John Mehr, his announcement was on the freebsd-stable list some time ago:

http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-stable/2013-January/071841.html


----------



## bkouhi (Mar 2, 2013)

I informed him of this thread. He said "The suggestions on the forum (so far) are already on my to-do list." and "I've bookmarked the thread and will keep my eye on it for more suggestions."

So if anyone has any other suggestions or ideas, please post them in this thread.

Thanks!


----------



## todor (Jun 25, 2013)

Proxy support is on my wish list.


----------



## ShelLuser (Jun 25, 2013)

Now, this is not something I'll be using myself (to be honest I approached this with some scepticism at first) but this is most certainly one admirable project, I can't help stating the (perhaps) obvious.

So if you're like me during late hours and came across this tread by accident ("yeah, I'll bet it depends on devel/subversion"; my honest first thoughts) then you may be in for a surprise (my sole reason for clicking & commenting).

I ran `# make all-depends-list` and got surprised when it returned nothing. But curious as I now had become I still had no intention of trying this out (no offense!) because Subversion works for me.

Even so, running `# make patch` from within net/svnup and then only seeing 1 relevant file (ignoring overhead such as manual pages) called svnup.c is what I call impressive.

My 'thanks' is based on that but also because I learned something new with regards to the Ports collection, which I really value a lot.

AND: I got a bug report   It appears that the port maintainer included both svnup.conf as well as svnup.conf.bak in this port addition, you can see this for yourself when issuing my previously mentioned `# make patch`.

My bet is most people won't notice because the common way is using `# make install clean` (mind the clean part) and I had to be a bit different again :e

Either way; I think this looks impressive. Most ports you come across consist of a whole lot of files these days, so this really stands out to me (even though I can't comment on functionality).


----------

